# EA Cricket or Brian Lara Cricket?



## rajivnedungadi (May 11, 2007)

I am planning to buy EA Cricket 2007 and/or Brian Lara Cricket 2007. Which one is good?


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

Go for Brian Lara 2007

Btw Wrong section


----------



## sam_1710 (May 11, 2007)

BLC 07 is the best.. (atleast relatively!  )


----------



## prasad_den (May 11, 2007)

I've heard that BLC 2007 is better than the others... But I've played only cricket 2004....!


----------



## blackleopard92 (May 11, 2007)

BLC good good graphics, and it uses mouse to point where u wanna hit your shots, like in gaps and misc. however not much difficulty present in the game.

EA 2007 is ****, but more realistic


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> However, BLIC has an advantage. Its AI is total crap.



Nope, EA Cricket 2007 has cr@ppy AI


----------



## prateek_san (May 11, 2007)

Both Suck Big Time...........


----------



## blackpearl (May 11, 2007)

All cricket games are useless. I liked only Cricket 2002 or something, which was much better because it had simple controls.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 11, 2007)

most of the votes in here are for Brian Lara 2007, waiting for more votes in here

but does it work on integrated graphics card? I have an Intel D845 board, the 2005 version worked though


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> most of the votes in here are for Brian Lara 2007, waiting for more votes in here
> 
> but does it work on integrated graphics card? I have an Intel D845 board, the 2005 version worked though


Supported Graphics Cards:

- ATi Radeon: 8500/LE, 9000, 9100, 9200, 9500, 9600 SE/Pro/XT, 9700Pro, 9800 

Pro/XT, X700, X800, X850, X1300, X1600, X1800, X1900, X1950

 - nVidia: GeForce 3/Ti200/Ti500, GeForce4 (not MX), GeForce4 Ti4200/Ti4600 

GeForce FX 5200, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950, 6800, 7800, 7900, 7900, 7950, 8800

 Not compatible with all integrated sound/graphics solutions (inc. Laptops)


----------



## sam_1710 (May 11, 2007)

> GeForce FX 5200, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950, 6800, 7800, 7900, 7900, 7950, 8800


Hey Tech did u miss out GeForce 7600 ?? .. or is it not supported??


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

sam_1710 said:
			
		

> Hey Tech did u miss out GeForce 7600 ?? .. or is it not supported??



It is supported by Brian Lara 2007 

I just copy-pasted this requirement from Game's Readme


----------



## Dipen01 (May 11, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> Both Suck Big Time...........



Lol..seriosly....

Btw played BLC 99 long time ago...loved it then


----------



## prateek_san (May 11, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Lol..seriosly....
> 
> Btw played BLC 99 long time ago...loved it then



seiously thats the only cricket version that i liked.....rest all peice of crap....


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 13, 2007)

I got a Rs.500/- Coupon, which I redeemed for Cricket 2007 and paid the balance of Rs.499/-. Its a great game

It works smoothly even on my system with 256 MB RAM, cool


----------



## Dipen01 (May 13, 2007)

glad that u like it


----------



## mughal (May 13, 2007)

still not played above games


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 19, 2007)

There are some bugs too in EA Cricket 2007


----------



## prasad_den (May 19, 2007)

Even I want to confirm if either BLIC or EA 2007 work well with integrated graphics cards on an Intel 845 MoBo...!! Whixh is better in this case..??


----------



## Third Eye (May 19, 2007)

You can run both games in onboard cards but in low settings


----------



## prasad_den (May 19, 2007)

^^ Okay.. Thanks..! Which previous version would yu recommend that can run in better settings... I've played cricket 2004.. Looking for something better...!!


----------



## Third Eye (May 19, 2007)

Cricket 2002


----------



## prasad_den (May 19, 2007)

^^^ Really...?? Is cricket 2002 better than 2004..??


----------



## Third Eye (May 19, 2007)

Yes


----------



## prasad_den (May 19, 2007)

^^ Okay.. Will try it.. Thanks again..


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 29, 2007)

There are some bugs in Cricket 2007

If someone gets out above 50 and less than 99, the duck comes up. it happened a few times

Even before the umpire signals a no ball, the commentators say that its a No Ball


----------



## loveromeojuliet (May 31, 2007)

EA Cricket 2007 works on D845, I am using it


----------

